# IR Remote Control Extender Circuit



## mido_bigshow (6 سبتمبر 2007)

IR Remote Control Extender Circuit 



​










​Parts List:
[SIZE=+1]C1 100u 10V
C2 100n polyester
R1 10k
R2 1k
R3 33R 1W
R4 3k3
Q1 BC109C
IC1 LM7805 
IC2 CMOS 4049B
IC3 IR1 module from Harrison Electronics See Last paragraph
LED1 Red LED (or any visible colour)
LED2 TIL38 or part YH70M from Maplin Electronics[/SIZE]​
مع تحياتي م/ محمد مصطفي 
Mido_bigshow​


----------



## حامد عمرو (7 سبتمبر 2007)

ممكن شرح مبسط للدائرة


----------



## mido_bigshow (7 سبتمبر 2007)

كيفية عمل الدائرة ​Description:
This is an improved IR remote control extender circuit. It has high noise immunity, is resistant to ambient and reflected light and has an increased range from remote control to the extender circuit of about 7 meters. It should work with any domestic apparatus that use 36-38kHz for the IR carrier frequency. Please note that this is NOT compatible with some satellite receivers that use 115KHz as a carrier frequency. 

How It works:
[SIZE=+1]The IR1 module (IC3) operates on 5 Volt dc. This is provided by the 7805 voltage regulator, IC1. Under quiescent (no IR signal) conditions the voltage on the output pin is high, around 5 volts dc. This needs to be inverted and buffered to drive the IR photo emitter LED, LED2. The buffering is provided by one gate (pins 2 & 3) of a hex invertor the CMOS 4049, IC2. The IR1 module can directly drive TTL logic,but a pull-up resistor, R4 is required to interface to CMOS IC's. This resistor ensures that the signal from a remote control will alternate between 0 and 5 volts. As TTL logic levels are slightly different from CMOS, the 3.3k resistor R4 is wired to the +5 volt supply line ensuring that the logic high signal will be 5 volts and not the TTL levels 3.3 volts. The resistor does not affect performance of the IR module, but DOES ensure that the module will correctly drive the CMOS buffer without instability.
The output from the 4049 pin 2 directly drives transistor Q1, the 10k resistor R1 limiting base current. LED1 is a RED LED, it will flicker to indicate when a signal from a remote control is received. Note that in this circuit, the carrier is still present, but at a reduced level, as well as the decoded IR signal. The CMOS 4049 and BC109C transistor will amplify both carrier and signal driving LED2 at a peak current of about 120 mA when a signal is received. If you try to measure this with a digital meter, it will read much less, probably around 30mA as the meter will measure the average DC value, not the peak current. Any equipment designed to work between 36 and 40kHz should work, any controls with carrier frequencies outside this limit will have reduced range, but should work. The exception here is that some satellite receivers have IR controls that use a higher modulated carrier of around 115KHz. At present, these DO NOT work with my circuit, however I am working on a Mark 3 version to re-introduce the carrier.
[/SIZE]​:13: :13: :13: ​


----------



## hammhamm44 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## ادور (20 سبتمبر 2007)

لك الشكر والتقدم


----------



## محب العزله (13 فبراير 2009)

*شكر واستفسار*

جزاك الله خيرا 
لكن من اين احصل علي المكونات , خاصة الreciver:73::18:


----------



## ahmed_hero (13 فبراير 2009)

مشششششكوووووررررررر ياوووووورررردددة


----------



## rawaan (23 فبراير 2011)

هو ممتاز بس نا عندى استفسار تانى انا عندى ريموت جاهز ازاى اقدر اصمم دايره الريسيفر بتاعته وازاى ابرمجه


----------

